# A PC in all but name?



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Found this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sealey-DAS150...579456627QQcategoryZ20782QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If any one hasn't got a PC already, maybe this would be a good buy for them?

Can anyone shed any light onto the specific differences between this and a Porter Cable 7424.

Sorry for getting non PC owners hopes up if it turns out to be rubbish bit of kit.

Rob


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The diference I can see is the orbit i.e. 8mm as against the 16mm (I think) of the PC.........this is why the cheaper ones risk burning the paint.

Bryan


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

They are quite expensive when new approx £175 after a quick Google.

So maybe if someone needs a PC is it still worth a look or is the 8mm throw just too little. Personally i would of thought it would be sufficient in not allowing the paint to heat up especially if you use it right ie. keep it moving.


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, I saw this machine when I was pondering the PC, but the list price put me off.

They are reconditioned, but IMO if they go for low enough they should suit anybody who wants to dip their toe in the water or want a spare without spending mega-bucks. No transformer / converter either.

Probably worth a punt up to £15 - £20 at least.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

dont seem to bad.. surely the 8mm orbit is enough to reduce chances of damaging paint?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

A Porter-Cable is currently $149.99 from Autopia, which is £85.44, add on roughly £25 postage and you have a PC at your door in 3 days time - £110.

Yes I know you add on around £50 for the transformer etc., you could always buy the PC one month then the other bits after next payday splitting the costs up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

As a newb at this ive looked at and considered several polshers, but having seen the end results allbeit from forums and galleries not in real life im gonna opt for the pc as ive heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I think, if in doubt, get a PC, its tried and tested so you know your buying a 1st class piece of equipment.

As the saying goes, you get what you pay for!


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

RobDon said:


> A Porter-Cable is currently $149.99 from Autopia, which is £85.44, add on roughly £25 postage and you have a PC at your door in 3 days time - £110.
> 
> Yes I know you add on around £50 for the transformer etc., you could always buy the PC one month then the other bits after next payday splitting the costs up.


Postage is $51 (a bit more than £25), but you can get the same discount (25%) on other items they sell, and since US prices are lower than UK, if you buy enough you could end up getting a free PC


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

If your number crunching, i did the math a while ago, all in.

£112 for PC Package delivered, thats pads, bonnets, polish etc, not just the PC (this includes the 25% discount but depends if you have the SFX or DAS package, $10 difference)
£46.14 for transformer, extension and plug.

So if you have the SFX package, thats £158 for everything you need to get started. Few quid less if you choose the DAS package.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it variable speed? Doesn't appear to mention.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

roger said:


> Postage is $51 (a bit more than £25)


$51 = £28 ... yeah that's a bit more than £25.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PootleFlump said:


> Is it variable speed? Doesn't appear to mention.


a google says "Slider type power control with power lock." http://www.expresstools.co.uk/ishop/692/shopscr2806.html


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sealey

Model No: DAS150T

Pad Size: Ø150mm

Thread Size: 5/16"UNF

Power: 400W

Power Input: 230V - 1.7A

No Load Speed: 6500rpm

Orbit Size: 8mm

Weight: 2.2kg

Pad Model No: PTC/150SA

Pad Options: PTC/150A, PTC/150VA

pc

Power
120 VAC, 50-60 HZ/120 VDC
Motor Amps
3.7
No-load Speed
2,500-6,000 RPM
Spindle Thread Size
Accepts 5/16 - 24 Gear Drive
Spiral Bevel
Wheel/Pad Size
6"
Length
11 1/2"
Net Weight
5 3/4 Lbs.
Shipping Weight
6 1/4 Lbs.

Model 7424
3.7 Amp, AC Only
Electronic variable speed 2,500-6,000 OPM
Random, swirl-free polishing action
Spiral/bevel gears
100% ball and roller bearing construction
Standard Equipment: Polisher, polishing pad #54745, wrench #48779, side handle, and operating manual


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

think I will watch and see how much they go for..


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

RobDon said:


> $51 = £28 ... yeah that's a bit more than £25.


Ah, but £3 is £3. Been in forums before - but you said £25, he charged me £28! i've learnt by bitter experience to either be accurate, or explain its an estimate.

No hard feelings though mate, can understand your thoughts, I just passed on the information that I had from my purchase last week.


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

Just out of interest, for you electricians out there, who probably think this is stupid, but:

Watts = Kva = Amps x voltage, Yeh.

The PC is 3.7amps @ 110v = 407W. Am I correct in assuming that's the maximum required of the transformer. 

Its not 3.7 x 240 = 888W because we are drawing off 240v and then just dropping the voltage. I only ask because the screwfix one is rated 750W

The Sealey one is 1.7amps @ 230v = 391W.

Consequently, despite the difference in amps, I assume both Sealety and the PC have about the same power, and would therefore bog down at the same pressure / speed. Am I right?


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

roger said:


> Just out of interest, for you electricians out there, who probably think this is stupid, but:
> 
> Watts = Kva = Amps x voltage, Yeh.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are correct they both draw the same amount of power at around 400 Watts. You would need a transformer of at least 500W ( to be on the safe side and allow a little head room ).
Remember that this is the input power, so depending on how efficient the motor is, one may produce slightly more torque than the other. They both have similar no load speed( although the Sealey is 500 rpm faster ) so this means the gear ratios must be similar and so i would imagine that they would bog down at a similar pressure.
What you don't from those descriptions is what kind of bearings/gears each contains and what sort of quality they are. I would go for the PC, as it's a known quantity and we all know that it's up to the job and will give years of trouble free service( and if it does go wrong, Autopia seem very good on shipping out replacements, as some of the forum members can confirm ).

Josh


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I was quoted $129 postage!!!

Hello Mark,

Thank you for taking the time to inquire about our orbital. Currently we have two different shipping options for service to the UK. First, UPS Express International which will take approximately 3-5 business days and will cost $129.19. The second option is UPS Expedited International which will take approximately 5-7 business days and cost $123.56. Remember, these are just shipping quotes, you will need to add your item cost to the quote to get your grand total.

I hope the information provided has been helpful. I look forward to hearing back from you in the near future with whatever option you would like to do. I thank you again for the e-mail and your continued interest in Griot's Garage!

Have fun in your garage! 


Brett Sizemore
Customer Service Representative
Griot's Garage
800-345-5789 ext. 152


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I was quoted $129 postage!!!
> 
> Hello Mark,
> 
> ...


Brazo is this for another product other than the Sealey?
I think the Sealey ones come from the U.K and cost about £15 postage.

Rob


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Woops lol I replied to the wrong thread! Please ignore the above!!


----------

